# Help with kennel training our new puppy!



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

Anybody have any tips for getting an 8 week old puppy used to sleeping on his own? My roommate just picked up her first puppy on Wednesday. We're trying to get him potty-trained, of course, so he is supposed to be sleeping in his kennel. Unfortunately he is having trouble adjusting to sleeping alone and last night he was crying every hour, not because he needed to go out, but just because he couldn't handle being alone. We rent a townhome so we have neighbors on both sides, and even though I know getting up and giving him attention for crying is probably not the right thing to do, we can't just let him bark all night (plus, we need sleep).

I tried taking him straight outside to go potty and putting him straight back into the kennel, to teach him that is what happens when he cries at night. Fortunately, it is cold and snowing here so it was not something he enjoyed). Is there anything else we can be doing to help him adjust to the kennel? He has towels and a couple of chew toys inside the kennel and a blanket over the kennel, and I never turned on any lights when I took him out.


----------



## Betta Nerd (4 mo ago)

@RussellTheShihTzu can probably help


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

He is a baby - and his world has just changed entirely. The puppy lost his safe space and his siblings, so we have to care about the needs. And a very important one is feeling safe.
Good thing is, at this age they learn to adopt quickly.

Taking him into the owner‘s bed would be the best advise, but is probably not what you both want.

I‘d put any kennel close enough to the bed, so that the owner can reach the puppy and it can feel a bit less lonely. If your room mate happens to have received an old blanket from the puppy‘s mom, this would be nice to add to the kennel. 

Kennel close to the bed at nights also has the advantage, that one gets alerted when the puppy is showing any signs of the need to go peeing. Thus you can take it out and go to an area close by where he feels comfortable to pee. Should be the same place always in the beginning.

I know it‘s hard initially but potty training goes quicker that way.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

What @Feanor said.


----------



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks for the advice everyone! We are looking into the logistics of how to implement it! I'll keep you posted. And probably be back with more questions!


----------



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

I thought I would let you guys know that Fitz has slept through the night in a room by himself since Sunday! Thank you so much for all the tips! EJoy and I think we might all survive his puppyhood!


----------

